# Horse has nasal discharge and is coughing



## mariebx19 (Mar 14, 2013)

I have 2 cobs.One is 3 years old and the other 7.2 weeks ago the 3 yo started to have nasal discharge (yelow/green) and was coughing and was chewing and spitting out some of his food.Got the vet out to him,she said his lungs and trachea sounded harsh so gave antibiotics and anti inflammatory and said she thinks respiratory infection.Normal temperature.His nasal discharge was away the next day but his cough is still there but not coughing as much and only some days there will be spat out haylage.The 7 yo has now got nasal discharge but no coughing.Both still eating and acting fine.What could it be? Would it get better with rest?


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Sounds like it could be a bacterial infection and they can often be quite contagious. Did the vet check for enlarged nymphs?


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

I don't want to worry you but there has been many cases of strangles reported this year already so I would get them checked out to be sure.


----------



## mariebx19 (Mar 14, 2013)

Yeah i was thinking bacterial infection.Would antibiotics,anti inflammatory and rest be enough to get rid or do they need something else? Yeah she checked for lumps and didnt feel any.I really dont think it is strangles because they are eating fine and definately not depressed and no fever and the vet wasnt worried about it at all.I had to get the vet out twice to the 3 yo because the first one just said his teeth and couldnt take his temperature because he wouldnt lift his tail or something..just noticed the 7 yo coughing today.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

This happened to my gelding three years running and, always in the Spring.

He would have a green/yellow nasal discharge and a cough. Each time, I had the Vet out, but nothing wrong could really be found.

It would clear up in it's own time and, this year, it hasn't happened.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

mariebx19 said:


> Yeah i was thinking bacterial infection.Would antibiotics,anti inflammatory and rest be enough to get rid or do they need something else? Yeah she checked for lumps and didnt feel any.I really dont think it is strangles because they are eating fine and definately not depressed and no fever and the vet wasnt worried about it at all.I had to get the vet out twice to the 3 yo because the first one just said his teeth and couldnt take his temperature because he wouldnt lift his tail or something..just noticed the 7 yo coughing today.


 Well if its bacterial then the antibiotics should help clear it, though sometimes they have to have a few lots. If its a virus then antibiotics will do nothing.
I'd also just keep an eye out for progressing symptoms as Strangles does seem to be about atm, but if they're not showing fever or enlarged nodes that I imagine its most likely not.

You could always ring your vets for advice?


----------



## mariebx19 (Mar 14, 2013)

I know when i bought my 3 yo (when he was a yearling) he did have nasal discharge and a cough but was away within a couple weeks and it was 22nd of april i bought him.The 7yo has never had anything before.I know there is another horse with the same and her owner says it is allergies and also another with a cough but also allergies.The antibiotics have got rid of nasal discharge and seems to have helped with the coughing but not completely.I have rung the vets and she said strangles test but i really dont think it is that and i will ring in the morning to get them out because im sure antibiotics and anti inflammatory will be needed at least.


----------



## mariebx19 (Mar 14, 2013)

Had the vet out to the 7 year old today and his temperature was fine,no lumps or soreness around his face.He said is is more than likely just a cold and it would just go away on it's own but if he still has symptoms after 3/4 weeks to call them out again.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

mariebx19 said:


> I have 2 cobs.One is 3 years old and the other 7.2 weeks ago the 3 yo started to have nasal discharge (yelow/green) and was coughing and was chewing and spitting out some of his food.Got the vet out to him,she said his lungs and trachea sounded harsh so gave antibiotics and anti inflammatory and said she thinks respiratory infection.Normal temperature.His nasal discharge was away the next day but his cough is still there but not coughing as much and only some days there will be spat out haylage.The 7 yo has now got nasal discharge but no coughing.Both still eating and acting fine.What could it be? Would it get better with rest?


Not an expert, but my TB was exactly the same some years back, vet said definitely an allergy, possibly to flowering rape, and she was treated with ventipulmin which sorted her quickly. It was a really horrid snotty discharge actually dripping down her chest. Good luck.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

There is a 'cough' going round my area. Very few horses are getting ill, some need antibiotics but most it is just time. I have one that is coughing a lot, slight nasal discharge but feeling quite well in herself and eating well. If your horse is well I would give it time but under no circumstances give him any work.


----------



## bingolitle (Dec 6, 2014)

I Second that. Rest, good food and no work. Also, feed hay/haylage from ground level rather than haynet so that any mucus can drain.


----------



## mariebx19 (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks that makes me feel a bit less worried.There are about 5 others with a cough and some of them have nasal discharge.My horses have been turned out,left them 2 days and went to see them and put them in the stable for the night.In the field and the full time i was there,they had not coughed and no runny nose but the day after being stabled,they were just as bad so have been turned out again but eating and playing fine so think they will be fine.


----------



## mariebx19 (Mar 14, 2013)

The people who have had horses with these symptoms...how long did it take to clear?


----------



## mariebx19 (Mar 14, 2013)

Has anyone ever heard of or tried this? do you think it would be worth giving it a try?


----------



## bingolitle (Dec 6, 2014)

If the cough is bad enough that you feel you ought to "give something" for it then I would call the vet for advice. As this started with an infection you should be a little cautious.


----------



## TiggyWiggles (Jun 3, 2015)

Are you near any Oil Seed rape fields or woodland? I have a 23yo mare who's allergic to the pollen from both and through the Spring and early Summer really suffers with her breathing. I find the best solution is to bring her in during the day and give her a steam inhalation which really works wonders and gets the snot flowing! (bucket of boiling water with a few drops of Olbas Oil, held over her nose with a tea towel tucked into her headcollar noseband to keep the steam in). She also has ventolin and becotide inhalers from the vet which she has when she's showing a heave line. Global Herbs PollenX is also worth a shot.


----------



## mariebx19 (Mar 14, 2013)

There is woods near by.Symptoms have finally stopped but will try that if it ever happens again,thanks.


----------

